# Body and 11 Children Found on New Mexico Compound



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2018)

There's a lot more in the article



> She told police that in December, the boy's father, 39-year-old Siraj Ibn Wahhaj — one of the five arrested on child abuse charges — took the boy on a trip to a park in Clayton County, Georgia, but never returned.
> 
> Documents made public in a court filing on Monday said the father told the boy's mother before he left Georgia that he wanted to perform an exorcism on the child because he believed he was possessed by the devil.




Body discovered on New Mexico property where 11 children were found abused

A longer report from local news:

The Latest: Remains of boy found at New Mexico compound


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 8, 2018)

Just saw the article about training the kids for school shootings. It's like someone pushing the envelope on "let's be the biggest POS".


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 8, 2018)

"*MOMS ARRESTED AFTER 11 CHILDREN FOUND IN 'FILTHY' NEW MEXICO COMPOUND WITH ARMED MUSLIM EXTREMISTS*"


----------



## Grunt (Aug 8, 2018)

Simply proves the theory that some people are simply evil. There is no deep, dark secret...they are just evil.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 8, 2018)

Somebody probably treated them wrong at some point in their lives. It's really _that_ person's fault.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2018)

Out of all the craziness in this story, this is what caught my eye. 

Man arrested at New Mexico compound is son of imam with possible link to 1993 World Trade Center bombing


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2018)

When I first read "filthy, squalid, make-shift compound," I thought they were talking about _my_ place. Whew.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 9, 2018)

I think we would have heard of an incident where a Belgium Malinois took out an entire SWAT team when raiding a compound


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 9, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> When I first read "filthy, squalid, make-shift compound," I thought they were talking about _my_ place. Whew.


Polk County?


----------



## Komatz (Aug 9, 2018)

People like that since so many people are against the death penalty, but you get case like this that just screams for it. You think if we called retroactive abortion we could get more people behind it. All it really ends up doing is giving people set on gun control a new excuse to bitch. I tell them I control mine real good it hits everything I point it at & it understands an language I talk to it in


----------



## CQB (Aug 10, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Somebody probably treated them wrong at some point in their lives. It's really _that_ person's fault.


I’d put it down to poor potty training.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Polk County?




 Hernando...where the men are men and the sheep are scared.


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Polk County?



This post is hidden gold and only those in FL will understand. A+++, would Like again.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> This post is hidden gold and only those in FL will understand. A+++, would Like again.



Yeah, indeed he's been tapping into that _Ranger Power_ for some of his posts.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 14, 2018)

Sooo... this happened. The derp is strong in this one.

The Latest: Compound defendants to be released pending trial


----------

